# rhom or hollandi?



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

what are you thinking of this pictures is it rhom or hollandi

View attachment 119564
View attachment 119564


HighPiranha said:


> what are you thinking of this pictures is it rhom or hollandi



View attachment 119565
View attachment 119565


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont know u need some closer pics


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

bah clicked the button to many times.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Im pretty sure that S. hollandi is really S. eigenmanni . Your fish could be many possiblilties. A better, close up pic would help. Chnaces are its a rhom or sanchezi.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I agree with Sean, it appears to be a S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi based on those photographs. I will move this to the correct forum for you. In the mean time, try and get some clear, close-up pictures posted.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Identification Forum*_


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish is neither S. hollandi or S. eigenmanni. The fish is a Serrasalmus sp. Too small to make identification possible. Suggest retaking the photo as a closeup so that it is much clearer for viewing. I suspect it might be S. sanchezi, but better photo needed.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom or sanchezi at a very young age.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks..


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

This is more close and clear picture,what are your comments?


----------

